# Fuel in My Oil Pan



## desertjim (May 14, 2011)

Hi Everyone, Never have posted in the Lawn Tractor section. I have one of those lemons by the name of Craftsman..............yours might not be, but mine is, so no apologies .
And NO, it doesn't have the Kohler engine, just the regular 20 HP one.

It's a darn near two year story, so I'll skip all about the 5000 phone calls to Sears and half that many communications.

Last problem: It wouldn't turn over. Had a guy that works for me a lot come over yesterday and he figured it out right away. Drained the oil and got mostly gasoline. He explained that the gasoline in the compression chamber was the reason it would not turn over enough to start. He cleaned the plug, took the carb apart and cleaned what he could of that, thinking that maybe drugs in the fuel had stuck the float open......causing the fuel to flood into the engine. Put it all back together and it cranked up immediately, but it was smoking because of all that fuel it had drank:headclap:, Well, that made my day. I let it run until it quit smoking and turned it off. Started it up again.....also an immediat start.

So, I thought I'd try it this morning. No start. Dave said I might need a new carb. I'LL BE DARNED IF I'M GONNA INVEST IN A NEW CARB UNTIL I UNDERSTAND "HOW" IT IS THAT DARNED GAS GETS IN THE ENGINE......GOOD CARB OR BAD!!

Can anyone 'splain it to me better than Dave? He didn't convince me, Even if the float stuck, would it SUCK IN liquid gasoline>

Any help will be appreciated. It's been a lemon for over 18 months and I have really been on Sears. They got tired of taking care of me, so I just "advertise" for them now... for FREE..........but they don't like it.

BTW, I have no grass to mow. Just pull a little cart with a weed sprayer on it and kill weeds and ride it back and forth from the house to the barn. It hasn't been abused. It would be ok, I guess, if I could make lemonade with it, but noooooo, it won't even do that .

Thanks a bunch,

Jim


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

3 tractors in a year.Are these new tractors,or refurbished ones ?
A model # would help ,a lot.
Not the lt3000 designation....the actual model # ,on the tag.
As for the flooding problem,I have to agree with your friend. It could have dirt in the fuel,causing the float needle to stick,OR,it could have a leaking float,making it sink,,OR a bad fuel solenoid.
When any of these occur,it allows the fuel to flood through the carb,and into the crankcase.
Not knowing WHICH type of engine,or carb,it's hard to say ,exactly
If the tractor is only 2 years old,it's unlikely the carb is bad. However,if it sat in a cold climate,and there was water in the carb,it could have cracked the float.
You say it wouldn't start. Did it turn over,but not fire,or did it refuse to turn over,or just click,or not do anything ?


----------



## desertjim (May 14, 2011)

I can't give you the model number right now. I thought a 20 HP in a Craftsman was the same as any other 20 HP, excepting Kohler. All these were NEW, or represented as such. I couldn't tell, but I always suspected they were sneaking something else in on me. It has been garaged the whole time, and as I said earlier, it has not been abused. Dave took the float out of the carb and cleaned the bowl and checked the float. He thought everything was ok now. 

The way Dave explained it to me, with the liquid gasoline in the combustion chamber it would not allow it to turn over, stopping before the piston got to the top of its stroke. Yes, it shouldn't' have a bad carb, but it's a LEMON and has been from day one.

I'm gonna remove the plug, turn it over, blow it out, dry the plug, re-install it and then start it....at least that is my plan for Monday. Until I can figure out the REAL problem, I may put a cutoff valve in the gas going into the carb and run it DRY. That should prevent any gasoline from getting anywhere but in the tank and hose . Thanks for the reply. I'll check on the model number next time I'm down at the barn.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

It is extraordinarily dangerous to run a gasoline air cooled engine with fuel in the oil sump. Gasoline in the engine oil creates an explosive mixture.

The OEM engine in the Sears Craftsman LT-3000 is a 20 horse Briggs and Stratton. Parts are available through any reputable small engine repair center that carries Briggs and Stratton parts.

The usual cause of fuel in the oil sump is a high float level or corroded float valve in the carburetor. That allows the fuel to keep running and overflow right into the intake and into the engine. Normally the engine will smoke and run rich when that problem arises, and the fuel washes the lubricating oil from the piston rings resulting in excessive engine wear.

The most common cause of carburetor failure is the use of pump fuel from the local gas station. That fuel contains ethanol and subsequently attracts moisture from the air, the fuel in the carburetor turns to acid, and the carburetor is subsequently ruined. 

It is best to use non-ethanol fuel, or pay for special fuel additives to stop the corrosion problem.

Most of the newer carburetors are not rebuildable, but you can check with any Briggs and Stratton repair or parts provider.

Replacement of the carburetor is simple and inexpensive, but you will need to pay attention to the fuel you use in the future.

Randy


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Jim,

Welcome back to the tractor forum.

Another thing to consider....Is your fuel container clean? Do you keep a cap the container when in storage? I noticed that you live in New Mexico, which can be a dusty environment. If you have any dirt in your gas can, this might be the source of your problems. The fuel shutoff valve (if applicable) may not be closing all the way due to a spec of dirt? Your carburetor needle valve may not be closing all the way due to a spec of dirt? Just something to consider.


----------



## desertjim (May 14, 2011)

Thanks, guys, I'm gonna get back on the problem manana. It was running better than it ever had after Dave "fixed" it . 

Dusty here in NM??? Surely you jest  !!!!!!!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

RcWells,
He didn't say it was an LT3000,....I used that as a reference,in my post.
As for the newer carbs not being re-buildable,...they are. Whether it's a Briggs,Nikki,or Walbro,parts are available,although pricey.
Carbs for the 20 hp engines are NOT inexpensive!
Some run as high as $350,and carb kits can run $50,or higher!.
After operating my small engine shop,for more than 15 years,the one thing I insisted on was getting the CORRECT model #,and engine #'s,so I could get the proper parts.


----------



## edrankin (Dec 21, 2015)

i had same problem with my gravely tractor, i just put a fuel shutoff on the fuel hose turn it off after shutdown. i bought a bag of shutoff valves on line (cheap)and installed them on all my engines that did not have one.
Ed


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've always been one to put them in even NEW units.
The temp changes,or tipping on its side,etc., can cause flooding .
Just safer to use one,and it makes it less messy if you have to pull the fuel tank,carb,etc.


----------



## desertjim (May 14, 2011)

Thanks guys. I finally figured that out and am gonna get some valves.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Carb fuel solenoid is not shutting off fuel to carb most likely gummed up a good cleaning is in order.


----------



## desertjim (May 14, 2011)

wjjones said:


> Carb fuel solenoid is not shutting off fuel to carb most likely gummed up a good cleaning is in order.


By golly it is shutting off NOW! I have installed two shut-off valves and neither seems to allow the fuel to pass through. One was a generic and one was a Briggs & Stratton.

I even primed the carb two times. Each time is cranked right up and ran until the fuel in the carb was gone. 

I was doing a lot better using vice-grips as a "shut-off valve" :lmao:.

Anyone got any clues or recommendations? Whaddya you think jhngardner367?

Happy Holidays!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

How does the little hose look that runs from the valve cover to the fuel pump? If yours has a fuel pump, or is it gravity feed?


----------



## desertjim (May 14, 2011)

My friend said it was a "vacuum block". I doubled checked and the vacuum was in his head .
Anyway, I blew out the line and found that one going from the filter into the carb was blocked.
It was one that I had added for the switch. Cleaned it out and VIOLA!

Thanks to EVERYONE. Happy Holidays and God Bless.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Good to hear you got it fixed up.


----------

